# eMail client?



## smorf (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello, 
I am new to Mac, a friend of mine still uses Mac OS 9. Is there any eMail client installed with Mac OS 9? If not, where can I get one (I assume that Thunderbird won't work with Mac OS 9 ..)

Thanks for any help ...

- smorf


----------



## bunga (Jan 2, 2007)

OutLook Express comes on OS9 install, Netscape as well, which is Ok for emails but not so good in web surfing that integrates with it's mail client.

Eudora is still available for Classic OS9 which was my prefered email client. In this list, click use the link that says Macintosh 6.1.1 Installer (Classic) Release Date 5/18/04


----------

